# Self employed health insurance question



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'll be 53 this year and am wanting badly to leave the corporate world I've been in for 25 years. I would like to get a part time job or two (out of the corporate world) while working on building up a little business here at our place. My very big concern (ok, fear) is no longer having the health insurance coverage we do now through my job. There has to be a way to have it on our own and not go absolutely broke - or is there? ???? I would appreciate any input from those of you who have "outside" insurance on your own, not through an employer. Admittedly I'm pretty in the dark about it all. Thanks so very much. 


__________________


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

hengal said:


> Hi everyone. I'll be 53 this year and am wanting badly to leave the corporate world I've been in for 25 years. I would like to get a part time job or two (out of the corporate world) while working on building up a little business here at our place. My very big concern (ok, fear) is no longer having the health insurance coverage we do now through my job. There has to be a way to have it on our own and not go absolutely broke - or is there? ???? I would appreciate any input from those of you who have "outside" insurance on your own, not through an employer. Admittedly I'm pretty in the dark about it all. Thanks so very much.
> 
> 
> __________________


 .................You'll be buying into Obama care if you leave your corporate job ! The "poor folks" portion of O'care has better coverages than the regular policies that have no supplemental help . You'll have to verify your income level when you apply . 
..................Brother is 20 months shy of 65 , he qualified for poor man's policy and ded's ~500 , and premiums are less $200 a month . I would investigate what your premiums will be , based upon your income , before I quit . , fordy


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You might want to check the responses at this thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...-self-employed-health-insurance-question.html


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Check out your state's laws on concierge care. It may be called something different in your state.
Basically, it's a law that allows individuals to enter in an agreement with their primary care provider whereby for a certain monthly fee, your preventative health procedures/appointments are taken care of. This in concert with catastrophic insurance meets Obama care guidelines.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

We are self employed and have a plan with Anthem, a sub of blue cross. We are paying $800 for 6 people. We have had the plan since before obamacare and have better options and plan than what is offered now. We looked into changing once obamacare started and the premiums doubled and less provider choices than currently. We kept our current plan. Also all new plans are 80/20 split. So if you rack up $100,000 you'll owe 20k. Our grandfathered plan is we pay 100% up to $5,000 then insurance pays 100% after that, so we know in any given year our total will not exceed $5,000, plus of course $10,000 a year in premiums...


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Its a shame when in a free country people have to get a job not because they need the income but because they need the healthcare!!


----------

